# primos hot dog coyote howler



## kpj17hmr (Feb 12, 2008)

i just bought one to day and its pretty dificult to use can any one point me in a direction of instructioal videos that will show me how to use it?
thanks


----------



## Oregon310 (Apr 25, 2008)

The primos video is part of "the truth" line up. I think its called "the truth about......." Anyway, it is the one with Randy Johnson in it. He is the guy that designed the call with primos. Somebody on here will know the exact name of the video. I also have the hot dog & don't like it unless you are at the top of the world in 200mph winds. I think the "lil dog" works way better & is really easy to use. It comes with the white & green mouth piece & a smaller toob. The green mouth piece is great in my opinion.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

The video you want is put out by primos and is called Mastering the Art. It shows how to use quite a few of their calls. The guys name is actually Randy Anderson.


----------



## Oregon310 (Apr 25, 2008)

yeah, exactly what he said. :idiot:


----------



## kpj17hmr (Feb 12, 2008)

cool thanks guys ...

whats your favorite howler?
:sniper:


----------



## I_AM_LEGEND (Mar 19, 2008)

my favorite is a custom made open reed howler made of cocobolo wood... got it from Rudy at Stonecoyotecalls.net, real nice guy, if you don't see one you like on his site, shoot him an email and he'll get back with you... He called me up on the phone and I told him what I wanted and he had it to me in less than a week... I highly suggest him, www.carverpredatorcalls.com, http://www.rrcalls.com/ or http://www.custompredatorcalls.com/... bought calls from all of them, they do great work and will usually work with you to get what you want...


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

Dan Thompson red desert howler for me or the little dog...the hot dog is kinda B-ouch to operate...


----------



## Mad2go! (Mar 10, 2006)

I also have the lil' dog. Great little call IMO!!


----------

